# Diy 40 gal breeder stand



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

Ive never built a stand before, and seemed pretty simple. So I gave it a shot. Total cost for wood was about $60. Additional costs for wood screws, wood filler, primer, and paint came to about $40. All and all cheaper then buying a brand new stand. Ive tested the weight capacity of this stand, and is more than enough to support the 40 gallon. Im going to paint it today a dark brown color. Then start cycling water, and preparing for aquascape :red_mouth.
I found alot of instructional videos on youtube about building this stand. THANKS YOUTUBE, and enjoy plantedtank


----------



## Michael T (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks great. Some people will say your build is overkill but I'm a firm believer in "better safe than sorry" . Its supporting the lives of your pets so why not make it extra strong. 

Great job on the build, looks really good. That stand will last forever, ha ha.


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

Thanks, and I agree. Better safe then sorry. The total weight of tank and decorations is probably 500lbs. This stand can hold alot more then that. Also is better built then stands sold from stores. If you want something done right DO IT YOURSELF!


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

I was just looking for a stand for the 40 gallon breeder i'm about to buy. I may have to build one like yours! I can't wait to see how it looks after paint!


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

Finally finished the stand. Enjoy the pictures! I think I might start selling custom built stands.


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

If you were closer I would buy one.


----------



## Chester (Mar 25, 2013)

haha i may have to make a trip to SA for that. Looks sweet!


----------



## Sluggo (Nov 6, 2010)

andrewq said:


> I think I might start selling custom built stands.



I thought about that, and then I thought about the liability. What happens when 50 gallons of water spill out of an aquarium in a 3rd-floor apartment, and somebody tries to say it's your fault? If you are serious, you better look into starting an LLC or something.


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hmmmm. 4-5 hour drive from me. How much would you charge for one similar?(= I ordered this on from petco but yours is looking sweeeet.
http://www.petco.com/product/101395/Aquatic-Fundamentals-5065-Gallon-Upright-Aquarium-Stand.aspx


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

Hmmmm. 4-5 hour drive from me. How much would you charge for one similar?(= I ordered this on from petco but yours is looking sweeeet.
http://www.petco.com/product/101395/Aquatic-Fundamentals-5065-Gallon-Upright-Aquarium-Stand.aspx


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

You make a good point. I though about that, and im confident in my work. Im gonna have to look into what type of warranty manufactures place on there stands. Then try and come up with something equivalent.


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

I did look up the warrantys manufactures offer. They offer 90 days. I would offer something similar. For something like that petco stand I would guess about $100......maybe less. The petco stand looks pretty plan and simple. It really depends on you, and what you want. The trim on my stand was only $10, and there are so many different types of trim. So again it depends on you. I would only charge for the wood and labor. The build was relatively simple and Im a perfectionist. So i spent alot of time sanding, and using wood filler to hide any imperfections. I also left my stand open, because I plan on putting a smaller tank on the bottom for new fish. Also in case my fish have babies


----------



## Sluggo (Nov 6, 2010)

andrewq said:


> You make a good point. I though about that, and im confident in my work. Im gonna have to look into what type of warranty manufactures place on there stands. Then try and come up with something equivalent.


Are you confident that no one will try to sue you anyway? Are you confident that every jury will find in your favor?


----------



## kingjombeejoe (Feb 17, 2013)

If you are that paranoid, you better put a disclaimer on this thread, or someone will follow your directions make one themselves and sue you anyways. Then you could sue the guy on youtube who made the video. America........


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

Im confident and smart enough to know what Im doing. Also to cover myself from people who are looking for handouts.


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

Disclaimer notice:

This is in no way a do it yourself guide to building a fishtank stand. This is just my personal own build. I dont sell custom built stands or explain how to build. These are pictures of my own personal experience. If your looking for free money go donate plasma....lol.


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

kingjombeejoe said:


> If you are that paranoid, you better put a disclaimer on this thread, or someone will follow your directions make one themselves and sue you anyways. Then you could sue the guy on youtube who made the video. America........


LOL, what a world we live in.


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

Now its time to decide what to do with the 29gal........hmmmm.


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

Just an update, but I sold the 29 gal to a family member. She was happy to receive at, and Im helping her get the tank cycled. Im going to give her all my swords( if she has room for them). Also angelfish, and dojo loaches. My loaches are awesome, always so friendly and just relaxed. Hate to see them go but they keep digging up my plants. Angelfish are always fighting with each other, and they just started spawning. Also are really agressive towards all other fish. So they got to go. Just put new EC on top of the existing substrate. Also added some root tabs. 

Right now I have the 40 gallon, and 5.5 gallon. Tank dosent look great right now but its cycled. Plants and fish are happy and thats what matters. Angelfish actually spawned a week after the transition from 29 to 40 gal. I guess thats why they call it a breeder tank, LOL. 40 gallons getting new plants in the near future and driftwood is shipping now. I got the driftwood from a website called bloomsandbranches, and I hope the wood will work. I actually called them, and they had reassured all there wood is natural with no chemicals. Also that more and more people are buying there driftwood for aquariums( I will post pics as soon as I get the driftwood).

Going to upgrade lighting to clip on lights with 23w/6500k cfl bulbs. Probably 2, and it should be more than enough. I was thinking about co2, but I have no experience with it at all. Also not sure if the plants Im going to purchase will need it........???

Plant package I put together-

Ludwigia Peruensis
Staurogyne repens
Tiger Lotus, Red
Ludwigia, Broad Leaf
Arrowhead, Red
Lloydiella, Golden
Pennywort, Brazilian
Lloydiella
Arrowhead, White

After all the plants are adjusted to the tank. I would like to carpet hairgrass. Has anyone been able to carpet HG without co2? Also any experience with the plants I listed would be appreciated. Thanks

PS-The 3rd picture is more less the look im trying to achieve, and is not one of my tanks. Wish it was, but I'll get there. Lol



ALSO MY DIY STAND IS HOLDING UP GREAT! VERY HAPPY WITH THE BUILD


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

*Driftwood came in today*

So I got the driftwood in today, and Im happy with the piece i got. I only purchased one to test the quality of the wood. Its california ghostwood. Looks good, and only time will tell how good it does. It looks great, but I guess we will see. I have it soaking presently, and took a few pictures. Enjoy


----------



## Coldwater King (Jul 23, 2013)

I got a 60$ stand for a 40 for 12$, solid steel and looks really clean.


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

Sweet deal, why cant I find stuff like that in san antonio :/


----------



## Coldwater King (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey your stands look better than mine, though my tank is going in my basement so... looks don't matter.


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

So I got impatient with the driftwood. To large to boil and to impatient to boil for 2 weeks. So I did maybe 3 water changes a day, and the amount of tanins being released has significantly been reduced. So what the heck, threw it in today. Along with some plants generously donated by chrislewistx. The camera on my iphone is extremely bad. So apologize for bd pictures. Im happy with how it turned out. Probably gonna add a few more plants, and upgraded lighting is on its way in the mail.


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

Been a while since Ive updated this thread. Tank has gone through alot of changes. Removed driftwood, and added larger piece. Changed plants around, added root tabs, upgraded lighting, additional aquaclear 70 filter, hydor koralia pump, liquid micros and macros. Still no co2, and my plants are doing fine without it. Plants: A ton of java moss, crypt, oval ludwigia, pennywort, java fern, needle leaf java fern, 2 random downoi, giant hairgrass( prob gonna remove hairgrass and put giant hygro) corkscrew val. Vals are behind driftwood, and are growing quickly after I started liquid dosing and osmocote root tabs. Cant see them really but theres about 40 plants back there. Once they grow to the top I will spread throughout the back of tank. Enjoy 

I just picked up a 20gallon long on craigslist for $5. Awesome deal, and fits perfectly underneath my 40gallon. You can kinda of see it, not really. Thats a work in progress. All I have for the 20 is a filter. Will probably have to remove shelf for added work room. Cant really get my hands in there to do anything.

Liquid ferts, and osmocote purchased from nilocg. Thanks again, and great communication!
Plants came from aquabid, and chrislewistx-fellow planted tank member!
Moss, and driftwood was found locally on craigslist


----------



## flight50 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice build. The finish product looks great. I like the arrangement in your tank. The moss on the driftwood looks great. What are two plants in the front right corner. Is it some type of sword or crypt.

Your stand looks pretty solid. I am using the same diy design that is used all over the internet. It can easily be modified for extra support pending on tank size(s). Better to aire on the side of structural stability. I finally started construction on 2 quad 40g breeder stands after a year of designing and planning. I will start a journal in a few weeks.


----------



## andrewq (May 22, 2013)

Thankyou, and the plant was labeled as cryptocoryne undulata. I bought it from my lfs. Its a great plant, and has been changing colors lately. I just started dosing liquid micros and macros, and im curious to see how much more its going to change in color. Will post updates later

As for the stand. This was my first attempt at building a stand. I too followed the same layout of other diyers. This stand is sold, and should last a while. My only regret is that I didnt add the poles for hanging my lights. Planned everything out, and actually had Lowes cut the pieces to size for me. I do have my own saw, but it made things alot easier.

Im planning on building a stand for my 20gallon long. This stand will have doors, and probably be higher. Wont start this one for a few months though. I got to get everything together for the tank first. 
Im thinking of building another stand for my 20long. This ones going to be a little more fancy.


----------

